# Restoring a Mazzer mini



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am going to document a restoration that I have just completed on a Mazzer mini but wanted to start it off by showing you the finished item, In the next few days I will show how I got this lovely little grinder from a scratched up mess to this

































I will detail how to remove the auto mechanism, how to do the simple

Sweep clean and most important how to get this finish, it has taken some time but I think the finished item was definitely worth it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic! We weren't wrong when you said it looked like brushed chrome.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bloody hell that's even better than I imagined. Brilliant work dave, that looks the absolute nuts


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Clive you Major would look incredible with that finish


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks the business coffee chap


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That's very sexy indeed, I keep coming back and looking at it.......a lot!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Clive you Major would look incredible with that finish


Going for black still Cam. Major apparently has a seem in it. I great thought though!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lovely finish


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nicely done Dave, same finish I am heading toward on my SJ, removing the casting marks is a bugger!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Very nicely done Dave, same finish I am heading toward on my SJ, removing the casting marks is a bugger!


There seem to be a lot less on the mini compared to a major or royal, plus sanding removes more marks than paint stripping


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Waiting with baited breath for this one - lovely shiny shiny


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Still eagerly awaiting.........looking superb and looking forward to the mod description


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> There seem to be a lot less on the mini compared to a major or royal, plus sanding removes more marks than paint stripping


Yea, I went at mine with 160 on a mouse detail sander, and I have a 320 flap wheel I'll be doing most of the rest with, then a stage or two of hand sanding then finishing up with Autosol.

There are still a few deeper casting marks, but I am betting they will look quite nice with the surrounds polished.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I am going to document a restoration that I have just completed on a Mazzer mini but wanted to start it off by showing you the finished item, In the next few days I will show how I got this lovely little grinder from a scratched up mess to this
> 
> I will detail how to remove the auto mechanism, how to do the simple
> 
> Sweep clean and most important how to get this finish, it has taken some time but I think the finished item was definitely worth it.


Hi coffeechap

did you do the write up of the restoration of this mini? I have just picked up my eBay purchase this morning and would find it really useful I think. I'm really pleased with the purchase and it seems that it was just the chrome doser outer frame and the plastic windows that were damaged, it still doses and runs really nice. It came from a cafe but they were either meticulously clean or it was not used a great deal with no gunk inside at all when I removed the top burr and doser.


----------

